# Tree cutter killed while working alone in New Hampshire



## iStihl (Nov 28, 2017)

Just yesterday a couple towns over from where I live, it was quite windy yesterday. The clients he was cutting for didn't hear any activity for a while and went back to the wood lot to see what was going on-they found him underneath a pine tree that struck him from behind while he was working to fell another tree. Not a good situation....

http://www.wmur.com/article/man-killed-by-falling-tree-in-brentwood/13929538


----------



## JimNH (Nov 28, 2017)

iStihl said:


> Just yesterday a couple towns over from where I live, it was quite windy yesterday. The clients he was cutting for didn't hear any activity for a while and went back to the wood lot to see what was going on-they found him underneath a pine tree that struck him from behind while he was working to fell another tree. Not a good situation....
> 
> http://www.wmur.com/article/man-killed-by-falling-tree-in-brentwood/13929538



I saw that.. it’s sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

